# Building a $3600.00 system. Need Help.



## UZI4U (Mar 6, 2010)

Hello and thanks in advance for any help you provide to me.

I would like to put 12 gigs of the ram in the motherboard mentioned below. Is there anything I need to know to get the ram to run at 2000 at stock settings on a brand new build. I read somewhere that if you fill all 6 slots issues can arise. I didn’t have any intentions on over clocking anything for right now. I don’t know if this matters or not but I will post all the components I am going to purchase just in case someone see a conflict between parts i have chosen.

Thank You

UZI

Ram
G.SKILL Trident 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2000 (PC3 16000) Triple Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model F3-16000CL9T-6GBTD - Retail 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231254



Motherboard
ASUS P6T Deluxe V2 LGA 1366 Intel X58 ATX Intel Motherboard – Retail
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131365

Processor
Intel Core i7-930 2.8GHz 8MB L3 Cache LGA 1366 Quad-Core Desktop Processor – Retail
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115225


All parts:

Secondary HD
Western Digital Caviar Black 2TB 3.5" SATA 3.0Gb/s Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16822136456

Main Drive
Western Digital Caviar Black WD1001FALS 1TB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136284

Case
XCLIO 2000 Black &Titanium Finish Extreme Cooling Computer Case
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16811103028

2 Graphic Cards
BFG Tech GeForce GTX 285 BFGEGTX2851024OCE Video Card
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16814143168

Power Supply
Antec TruePower Quattro Series TPQ-1200 1200W Continuous Power Power Supply
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16817371032

Monitor
ASUS MT276HE Black 27" 2ms(GTG) Widescreen LCD Monitor 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16824236080

Operating system
Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit 1-Pack for System Builders
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16832116762

Card reader
Koutech IO-RCM621 3.5" USB 2.0 Front Panel Multi-format Card Reader – Retail
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16820162024

Razer Mouse
RAZER Imperator Black Wired Laser Ergonomic Gaming Mouse
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16826153057

Power supply is at bottom so just in case I need more length I will purchase this
Athena Power 10 " Extension & Conversion Four-In-One
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16812198023


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I know you seem to be wanting to burn cash, but two videos cards is a waste of electricity and 12GB of RAM will often be under-utilized.


----------



## UZI4U (Mar 6, 2010)

well where would the money be better spent then. and how much ram do you think i should be using in that new build?


----------



## squigglethecow (Dec 26, 2008)

You could get some ideas for parts here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f25...evised-2010-and-updated-regularly-448272.html

$3600 is pretty overpriced for a computer, you could build a 'top of the line' comp for around $1500, probably less if you look for items on sale. You should look into investing in ONE video card (Radeon HD 5870 maybe?) and 4-6 gigs of ram. I have 4 gigs and I have never used all of it. 

I hear good things about the WD Black drives, so those would prob be a good investment. 3TB total is a bit excessive but I suppose thats all preference and hard drive space is relatively cheap anyways. 

Also, the PSU you have chosen is NOT modular. Its 1/2 modular 1/2 not. The main power cords are not removable (read comments on newegg for this info). If thats not a killer for you, 1200 watts will last you several builds into the future.


----------



## squigglethecow (Dec 26, 2008)

..............


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

If you have that much cash to burn, then be sure to get a solid state drive as well. You'll be able to boot up your computer within 15 seconds, install the OS within 10 minutes and much more.


----------



## guitarzann (Jun 18, 2009)

you would be better off gettin 6gb of ram and replacing the cpu with the i7 960


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Yea 3600 is way to much to spend on a pc. I mean we can't really stop you from blowing that much but somebody with 1500$ in a few months could easily build something faster , so it's really money down the drain. Spend smart not just lots.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Look here-Better builds and you save a bunch of cash:http://www.techsupportforum.com/f25...evised-2010-and-updated-regularly-448272.html


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

squigglethecow said:


> You could get some ideas for parts here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f25...evised-2010-and-updated-regularly-448272.html
> 
> *$3600 is pretty overpriced for a computer, you could build a 'top of the line' comp for around $1500,* probably less if you look for items on sale. You should look into investing in ONE video card (Radeon HD 5870 maybe?) and 4-6 gigs of ram. I have 4 gigs and I have never used all of it.
> 
> ...


That depends, is it his money or is it company money? If it's his money, then yes, he should save it. However, if it's company money, and he was offered to $3600 to spend on a new computer, then he should utilize all of it.


----------



## UZI4U (Mar 6, 2010)

THE MONEY IS MINE AND I INTEND ON SPENDING EVERY PENNY I HAVE ON IT.. BAREING THAT IN MIND NOW. WHAT WOULD BE YOUR THOUGHTS ON WHAT TO DECREASE OR INCREASE.

sorry about the caps.

UZI

Updated list is below

Case
XCLIO 2000 Black &Ttitanium Finish 1.0 mm SECC / ABS Plastic ATX Full Tower Extreme Cooling Computer Case - Retail 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16811103028

Motherboard
ASUS P6T Deluxe V2 LGA 1366 Intel X58 ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail 
Support SLI & CrossFireX with ASUS TurboV O.C. Tool
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16813131365

Power Supply
Antec TruePower Quattro TPQ-1000 1000W Continuous Power ATX12V / EPS12V SLI Certified CrossFire Ready 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Modular Active PFC "compatible with Core i7/Core i5" Power Supply - Retail Over current protection on all rails for performance/safety
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371012
Processor
Intel Core i7-930 2.8GHz 8MB L3 Cache LGA 1366 Quad-Core Desktop Processor – Retail
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16819115225

Monitor
ASUS MT276HE Black 27" 2ms(GTG) HDMI Widescreen LCD Monitor 400 cd/m2 ASCR 50000:1 – Retail
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16824236080

Primary Hard Drive
Western Digital VelociRaptor WD3000HLFS 300GB 10000 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16822136322

Secondary Hard Drive
Western Digital Caviar Black WD2001FASS 2TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s 3.5" Internal Hard Drive -Bare Drive 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16822136456

Memory
G.SKILL Trident 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 2000 (PC3 16000) Triple Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model F3-16000CL9T-6GBTD – Retail
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16820231254

Primary CD-Rom: Blu-ray Burner
LG WH10LS30K 10X Blu-ray Burner - LightScribe Support - Bulk – OEM
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16827136181

Secondary Rom Drive
LITE-ON Black 24X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 24X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 12X DVD-RAM 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM 2MB Cache SATA 24X DVD Writer – Retail
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16827106334

Memory Card Reader
Rosewill RCR-FD400 74-in-1 3.5" Internal USB 2.0 Card Reader w/ Floppy Drive - Retail 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16820223111



Operating System

Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit 1-Pack for System Builders - OEM 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16832116762



Video Card
XFX HD-587A-ZND9 Radeon HD 5870 (Cypress XT) 1GB XXX Edition 256-bit GDDR5 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready CrossFire Supported Video Card - Retail 
Double Lifetime Manufacture Warranty
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150456

KeyBoard
Logitech G19 Black 104 Normal Keys USB Wired Standard Gaming Keyboard – Retail
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16823126053

TV Tuner
SiliconDust HDHomeRun Network-based Dual Digital HDTV Tuner Ethernet Interface - Retail 
Dual Digital TV Anywhere on Your Network

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16815327005

Printer
HP Officejet Pro 8500 Premier CB025A Up to 35 ppm 4800 x 1200 dpi Wireless InkJet MFC / All-In-One Color Printer - Retail 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16828115417

10” Extension if needed for hiding wires
Athena Power 10 " Extension & Conversion Four-In-One Model CABLE-M204M204F - Retail 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?item=N82E16812198023

G.SKILL FTB-3500C6-S Fans – Retail
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835236001

Thermaltake A2427 Hard drive blue LED cooler - Retail 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835106105


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

How much does all of that add up to?

You sure you don't want to get a SSD? I'd recommend this one:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820167016

That case is flashy, but does it perform well? I'd get Antec 900 or 12000:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129021
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129043

And if you really want to spend so much, then I'd do what guitarzann suggested and get the i7 960:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115224
Or maybe even the i7 975 Extreme
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115212

You also should consider getting a better heatsink:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835608018

I'd choose this PSU because it has better ratings:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139009


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

wait and get this cpu

http://www.xbitlabs.com/news/cpu/di...ore_Desktop_Chip_Available_for_Pre_Order.html


why struggle with 4 cores when you can have 6


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

linderman said:


> wait and get this cpu
> 
> http://www.xbitlabs.com/news/cpu/di...ore_Desktop_Chip_Available_for_Pre_Order.html
> 
> ...


The six core isn't due out for another couple of months. Plus, something tells me that UZI4U doesn't have that kind of patience. Still, do games know how to utilize the six core?


----------



## UZI4U (Mar 6, 2010)

i do have some time on this. this purchase wont actually happen oh for about a month or so. but it is gaurenteed , it will happen this is not a ghost story. that why i am going thru great lengths to do background research from many tech forums about building your own pc. i have gathered many opinions thus far. picking the brains of many pc guru's as your selfs. in the end i am sure many will envy my build. No rubbing in intended just extreamly happy that for once in my life i have a bad *** computer. sounds weird coming from a 41 year old....LOL


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

tosh9i said:


> How much does all of that add up to?
> 
> You sure you don't want to get a SSD? I'd recommend this one:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820167016
> ...


Reiterating some of what tosh9i stated, I'd probably opt for the i7 960, a SSD for OS and apps, and the corsair 850 TX is a great PSU. Noctua makes great (and quiet) cooling items, that heatsink should be no different.

For a case, if money wasn't an object like in this build, I think I would look for something from LIAN LI's upper tier cases. They make very high quality cases, and some of the more expensive ones have all the bells and whistles like you seem to be interested in.



tosh9i said:


> The six core isn't due out for another couple of months. Plus, something tells me that UZI4U doesn't have that kind of patience. Still, do games know how to utilize the six core?


Do games know how to utilize the quad core? It will be, I think, a fair amount of time before anything is able to utilize (no less require) six cores.


----------



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

I would go with a 1TB hard drive. That way you have more space. It is made by the same western Digital company that you specified before. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...4&cm_re=1tb_hard_drive-_-22-136-284-_-Product


----------



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

While looking at parts for reliability, I noticed that it is also good to have the 5 eggs be at 75%, or closer to 80% instead of down to 64%. That way you get the most bang for your buck. Thats what someone in my tech class told me today while I was purchasing my new radieon 5850 video card. 

Just a thought. Don't want you spending $3600.00 and having a system that brakes down frequently.


----------



## hhnq04 (Mar 19, 2008)

Armymanis said:


> I would go with a 1TB hard drive. That way you have more space. It is made by the same western Digital company that you specified before.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...4&cm_re=1tb_hard_drive-_-22-136-284-_-Product


He's got a 2TB HD listed. The 300GB is a VelociRaptor drive (10,000 RPM) for faster read / write times.



Armymanis said:


> While looking at parts for reliability, I noticed that it is also good to have the 5 eggs be at 75%, or closer to 80% instead of down to 64%. That way you get the most bang for your buck. Thats what someone in my tech class told me today while I was purchasing my new radieon 5850 video card.
> 
> Just a thought. Don't want you spending $3600.00 and having a system that brakes down frequently.


Newegg ratings != end all be all. Read the reviews (not just 3 of them) and see some of the moronic reasons people take eggs off ratings. Some are legit, many are laughable. They can be useful for checking things out, but I would never suggest basing your decision of an item solely on Newegg ratings. Do more research than that. At least read the ratings to see why the eggs are being taken off.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

UZI4U said:


> in the end i am sure many will envy my build.


The envy will honestly last about a month or two before it turns from a 3600$ build to a 1000$ build IMHO.

Since most of the performance aspects has been covered I suggest actual gold paint for the case. Will definitely fill out the budget a little more and really express the idea behind the machine.


----------



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

hhnq04 said:


> He's got a 2TB HD listed. The 300GB is a VelociRaptor drive (10,000 RPM) for faster read / write times.
> 
> 
> 
> Newegg ratings != end all be all. Read the reviews (not just 3 of them) and see some of the moronic reasons people take eggs off ratings. Some are legit, many are laughable. They can be useful for checking things out, but I would never suggest basing your decision of an item solely on Newegg ratings. Do more research than that. At least read the ratings to see why the eggs are being taken off.


Oh sorry, didn't know he got a 2TB hard drive already....


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

UZI4U said:


> i do have some time on this. this purchase wont actually happen oh for about a month or so. but it is gaurenteed , it will happen this is not a ghost story. that why i am going thru great lengths to do background research from many tech forums about building your own pc. i have gathered many opinions thus far. picking the brains of many pc guru's as your selfs. in the end i am sure many will envy my build. No rubbing in intended just extreamly happy that for once in my life i have a bad *** computer. sounds weird coming from a 41 year old....LOL


A "bad ***" PC can be assembled for much less than your proposed budget. Over $1500, for the tower and hardware, is getting into the "mine is bigger than yours" category. You will not build a better performer than the top tier units in our Suggested Build section. 
But, your money-your decision. Enjoy!


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

it will be yesterday's plain jane in 6 months time


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

The six core processor has been released i7 980x $999:
http://www.microcenter.com/storefro...um=leader_bnr&utm_campaign=hmpg_intel_i7_980x


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

tosh9i said:


> The six core processor has been released i7 980x $999:
> http://www.microcenter.com/storefro...um=leader_bnr&utm_campaign=hmpg_intel_i7_980x





yup; another fine example of buying a Ferrari to drive the streets of NY City


----------



## UZI4U (Mar 6, 2010)

i wont be going for the 6 core. waste of money


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

So then which one do you want, the i7


----------



## guitarzann (Jun 18, 2009)

In about a week the new nvidia gtx 480s will be out - they are released on march 28 I think. Also - the i7 980x should be released sometime this week or next.


----------



## tosh9i (Aug 3, 2006)

The i7 980x was released yesterday


----------

